# Your Cages 2009 - No Comments Please!



## Elf Mommy (May 15, 2009)

This thread is _just_ for pictures, and a description if you like, of your cage(s). I'm sure you all agree, it can be difficult when you want to get inspiration, or just look at other cages, if the thread is full of comments, so this will make it easy to see just pictures. 

 Any comments posted in this will be removed - if you have a question, feel free to PM the person and ask them.

 All kinds of cages can be posted, not just NIC. 

If you want to chat about cages, the new thread for 2009 is posted here!

Your Cages 2008 with No Comments Thread


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 3, 2009)

This cage is 4 by 2. Two storys high. The floor is made out of a piece of ply wood and indoor outdoor carpet. The carpet is stapled gun to the wood on the side that is not exsposed to Storm. 

The two middle doors open for easy cleaning and the top is opened on the right.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 7, 2009)

I made my own cage. Almost 5 ft by 4 ft, then I added exercise pen.Just using the ex-pen til the babies are big enough to run the house. 

It has a "L" shape second floor. Then to the left just a single corner shelf. They jump on top of igloo to get to second floor.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 15, 2009)

*Here's Ookpik & Newts new cages:*
















*It's 6 x 3 divided in half, so they each get a 3x3 space. They each have an L shaped shelf on the outer walls, with a roof above the shelf, the center is open. I cover the shelves with cardboard that needs to be replaced/patched regulary. Kinda time consuming, but they like to chew it up. Their hay baskets have been long ruined, so they have regular hay racks now. For the floor, I put coroplast down with foam puzzle flooring on top.
Having them close together was really good for their relationship, Ookpik doesn't try to box him anymore & I often find them laying together against the bars. We're going to be moving soon, so hopefully I'll be able to bond them in the 100% neutral space.*

:biggrin2:

*~Diana*


----------



## laurabeth (Aug 28, 2009)

Buddy doesn't have a cage...
BUT
this is her spot (where it looks like a bomb exploded because she rearranges it every day)









and this is where she eats:


----------



## tierlakay (Sep 12, 2009)

This is our outdoor cage, we dont keep our rabbits inside..
we now have 2 of these built


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 13, 2009)

5 panels wide x 4 panels long x 3 high


----------



## Pekoe (Oct 4, 2009)

Large wire dog crate enclosed in an all wood hutch with cedar shingle roof. This is an old picture, so now the hutch has a second level for Merlin to jump on. He also has a wire 5' x 5' pen that he hangs around in for a few hours every day. 
Bins under hutch contain bedding, hay and pellets.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 4, 2009)

Storm cage from the side






Storms cage from the Front






Storm top selve witch is where his food litterbox and water are






Storm first level His lounge and such. 

Storm is a free rain bunny all the time. So his cage is able to be this small. He only has a cage to contain all his stuff in one area and to get away from the dog and cat


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 1, 2009)

It's a room, but it's still enclosed. :biggrin2: This is Michiko's Bunny Bathroom.

The left side of the room. The back corner is a large kitty litter box. Tucked over between the toilet and cabinets is a dog bed. The middle comes out of it so it can be washed. By the door you see a hay box, then the food dish. Out of the frame right next to the food dish is a small water dish. The flooring is purple yoga mat.






The right side of the room. All I did was tape up one side of a large box and then used a razor blade to cut off the flaps and cut out the middle of one side to make a doorway. This is tucked between the cabinets and tub.






Food and water area. The food crock is from the bunny section, the water dish is a kitty dish. The box next to those is the hay box.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is Gus's NIC cage that I created for him in our unused bathtub in the spare bathroom. It's 4x2x2 with two 1x2 levels and took 36 grids to build. The flooring (including on the two levels) is 1/2 inch plywood covered with sticky vinyl tiles. I then wrappedfleece blankies around the plywood on the two levels to supply some added traction. The far level is his bedroom area which he sleeps in at night. The white strip at the front door is some weather stripping that provides him with some traction for jumping into the cage (he had some issues before...  ). The door I created is a dutch style, so I can close just the bottom and still access the cage without him getting out. Theclips I use to hold the cage doors closed are from cheapo dog leashes from the dollar store:






Here's a closer look at his bedroom area above and his litter box/food area below. I'm planning to replace the hay basket with a hay rack above his litter box. This picture was taken right after a clean. Usually there is hay scattered EVERYWHERE! :grumpy:






Here's a look athis play area at the other end. You can see how we worked around the taps. Usually there's a LOT of hay and poops that get caught back there, but I usually just snip the zip ties on the outside panel, swing it up, and sweep out the mess (this is where having extra zip ties comes in REALLY handy!):






I'd like to eventually get Gus a girlfriend (gonna need tostart working on hubby soon...  ),so Ialready have expansion plans, which include addinganother level. Whoever saidtweaking NIC cages was addictive is right! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 26, 2009)

4 x 2 hutch. Dutch and mixed (about the same size as the dutch) lived here. When George our dutch passed away we got a dwarf. The Dwarf bun and mixed live in here (with lots of exercise outside of course!)

The bunnies used to live in the cage (the white thing). The cage had a plastic bottom but not shown in the pic


----------



## Iluvbunnys (Feb 20, 2010)

This is yoshis hutch 
i hope you like it
(dont wrorry yoshi has about 4 to 6 hours everyday playing freely outside)


----------



## nicolevins (Feb 20, 2010)

Georgina, that really is a lovely hutch!


----------



## Iluvbunnys (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks so much nicole


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 3, 2010)

I am going to be closing this thread we have a 2010 thread started. 

Please go check it out!!!

Georgina that cage is wonderful!!


----------

